# Possible Career Options After MBBS?



## retroguy02 (Jan 28, 2010)

Assalam alaikum,

I'm a 3rd year MBBS student of a private medical college in Karachi, and increasingly these days I'm finding myself losing interest and motivation in my medical studies. I'm one of those people who was mostly convinced by my parents to do MBBS, and although Alhamdulillah I cleared my 1st year profs (currently waiting for the results of 2nd year prof), I'm getting worried thinking about what to do with the degree that I'll get after these 5 years of hard work.

I know that the usual path for most people is post-graduate training in FCPS (Pakistan), FRCS/PLAB (UK), MCCEE (Canada), AMC (Australia) or USMLE (US). And if I'm not wrong you need a MPhil (or equivalent specialization) to become a professor in a medical college in Pakistan. Apart from MPhil, all these post-graduate degrees are for clinical practice, I wanted to know if there are any other alternatives to clinical practice that I can work towards after MBBS.

What is the career path for someone who wants to be in medical research, preferably abroad in US or Canada? (I have a high school diploma from Canada and also hold a Canadian passport, if that matters) I've heard that you need a PhD for it, but I'm not sure and haven't been able to find a lot of info on it. How long does doing PhD take and can we do it directly after MBBS in the US or Canada?

If anyone can help, has a similar career plan or any experience in this matter, your replies will be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

mostly here are students of intermediate. it would be better if you will ask such question from some medical community


----------

